# Shadowrun in the Providence sprawl



## GlassJaw (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi all.  I'm looking for 1-2 more players to complete a Shadowrun group.  Game will be held at my place in East Providence, conveniently located off 195.  

We currently have 3 players (including myself) and are all experienced gamers.  Two of the players are amazing GM's as well so I'm really hoping to get a game going.  Knowledge of the system and setting are preferred but not required - just a willingness to learn.

If you are interested and would like some additional details, contact me at chris7476 at yahoo dot com.


----------

